# Chewing Nails



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Karat has started chewing her nails. She spends a lot of time in this activity. She doesn't do it to the extent that it is even unsightly. I do not see anything on the skin nor under the nail. She is dremmeled regularly to keep her nails short. Any thoughts?


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

No idea on this except Lexi will do the same thing from time to time. Her nails are kept short and also dremmeled. She doesn't spend a lot of time on it but will go thru spells of "chewing."


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've done a couple client dogs that do this, they tend to keep them right to the quick, too. I don't have to clip their nails (well, I can't.) Unless she's chewing them bloody, I'd see it as a good thing!


----------



## Professional shopper (Sep 26, 2012)

*Wow my stanard did the same.*

Wow my stanard did the same thing for 11 1/2 years till he pasted away 2 weeks ago. We did all the testing and etc. and nothing was wrong. Crazy but we have met over 10 standard in the last 6 years all did the same.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My pit used to do the same thing, and so did my little Bedlington when I was a kid. Vets told me that it becomes a habit just like with people, and it's VERY hard to stop! If you don't want them to keep it up, eg you want to show and it is turning the feet a different colour, vets suggest spraying bitter apple on their feet and/or putting socks on their feet. My pit used to love it when I massaged Vitamin E on her feet, file off the ragged edges of her nails and wrapped her feet up in socks, but the SECOND I turned my back she would rip the socks off and chew her nails again.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

My sister's Corgi does this, and, combined with regular sidewalk strolls, eliminates the needs for trimmings!  Happy sister. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

